# Boxbit.app vs Real-debrid?



## FelipeNenois (2 mo ago)

Hello everybody,

I was interested in Boxbit ( Boxbit.app - Download from multiple premium accounts ) but I've never used it before, does anyone know and have used it to give feedback? I'm currently with Real-Debrid but I'm not really enjoying it.

I appreciate any help.


----------

